# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Quán Cafe Le Jardin -  Không gian xanh ngọt ngào trong lòng Hà Nội

## hantt.163

*Le Jardin là không gian mở xanh mát cùng những giai  điệu nhẹ nhàng, giúp bạn và người thân có thể thoải mái tận hưởng phút  giây thư giãn ngay giữa lòng Thủ đô tấp nập.*



                      Hoa và cây xanh là những điều không thể thiếu ở Le Jardin.


 Le Jardin nằm trên con phố khá đặc biệt là  Nguyễn Thượng Hiền, nhiều người vẫn đùa nhau rằng đây là nơi an ninh  nhất Hà  Nội bởi có trụ sở của bộ Công an nằm ngay đầu phố. Chỉ cách  đoạn giao với đường Lê Duẩn - Khâm Thiên đông đúc và tấp nập vài ba mét,  nhưng quán lọt thỏm vào trong và may mắn có khoảng không gian yên bình,  tĩnh lặng rất thơ mộng.
 Bạn dễ dàng gạt bỏ những ồn ào của cuộc sống bên ngoài  để hòa mình vào không gian xanh mát của quán. Những khóm hoa nhỏ nhiều  màu sắc được sắp đặt xen kẽ nhau cùng dòng nước chạy róc rách bên tai  đem lại cho người ta cảm giác nhẹ nhàng, thư thái sau buổi làm việc bận  rộn. Le Jardin có hai khu vực cho bạn lựa chọn. Nếu thích tận  hưởng những con gió đầu đông, ngắm hoa cỏ và tất nhiên là lắng nghe  tiếng tấp nập của phố xá, bạn hãy chọn cho mình một góc nhỏ bên ngoài.


                 Le Jardin chia thành hai không gian riêng biệt.


               Bên ngoài là sự giao thoa của tre trúc và cây xanh.








                    Không gian xanh tươi cùng những màu sắc  thiên nhiên hài hòa và lối thiết kế đơn giản nhưng không kém phần độc  đáo chính là ưu điểm của quán cafe nằm ở 31 Nguyễn Thượng Hiền.

 Nếu muốn những phút rủ rỉ tâm tình, hay tranh thủ hoàn  thành nốt công  việc đang bề bộn, bạn hãy chọn khu vực có điều hòa phía  trong. Chủ quán  khéo léo bố trí những bình hoa rực rỡ sắc màu và cây  xanh ngay trong khu  vực này khiến không gian sống động, quyến rũ hơn  nhiều. Nhưng vì cái gió điều hòa khiến hoa cỏ nhanh tàn úa, quán quyết  định kết hợp giữa hoa giả và thật. Với những bình hoa thật thì cứ vài ba  ngày, đích thân anh chủ quán lại đi mua mới để các nhân viên thay đổi.  Chính bởi vậy, phong cách của Le Jardin cũng mới mẻ theo cách bài trí từng ngày. 


           Những bức tranh phố cũ rất hài hòa với tông màu nâu trầm lắng.




                  Hoa là thứ không thể thiếu ở Le Jardin.


 Thực đơn của quán không cầu kỳ với những món đặc biệt,  hoa mỹ mà chỉ đơn giản là sinh tố, cafe... Điểm nổi bật ở Le Jardin  là  giá cả đồ uống của quán cũng rất hợp lý, phù hợp với túi tiền dân  văn  phòng trong thời bão giá. Với các chị em, một cốc nước bưởi ép vừa  giúp  giữ eo thon, dáng đẹp mà chỉ tiêu tốn của bạn chừng 25.000 đồng.  Còn một ly  cafe chỉ khoảng 17.000 - 20.000. Bên cạnh đó, quán cũng có  thêm một số loại  cocktail và rượu vang để chiều theo nhu cầu của thực  khách.
 Nếu giá cả là điểm cộng thì sự thiếu hụt những món ăn   vặt hoặc fastfood... để phục vụ giới văn phòng buổi trưa hay những người   thích "ngồi đồng" tại quán lại là điểm trừ ở Le Jardin.  Hiện tại, ngoài  thực đơn đồ uống, quán chỉ có dăm ba loại mứt hoa quả  sấy, thịt bò  khô... Tuy nhiên, anh chủ quán tiết lộ đang nỗ lực khắc  phục nhược điểm  này và hi vọng trong tháng 12 tới, những món ăn nóng  sốt, thơm ngon cho  ngày đông rét mướt sẽ "đổ bộ". Hơn nữa, biết rõ điểm  yếu  của mình, chủ quán rất thoải mái để khách ghé chơi gọi đồ ăn từ  những  nhà hàng bên cạnh sang nhâm nhi. Thế nên, bất cứ lúc nào bạn cũng  có thể  thưởng thức hàng chục món vịt độc đáo của cùng bún bò Huế của  hai nhà  hàng sát vách trong không gian xanh và thoáng của Le Jardin. Tất nhiên,  đừng quên gọi một đồ uống theo sở thích để chàng bartender đẹp trai còn  có việc làm.


                   Quầy bar gọn gàng cùng vài ba loại rượu vang đơn giản.



            Anh chàng pha chế khá trẻ nhưng lém lỉnh và đặc biệt là rất khéo tay, cầu kỳ khi chuẩn bị đồ uống cho khách.




> _Địa chỉ: Cafe Le Jardin, 31 Nguyễn Thượng Hiền - Hà Nội_
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Cafe Le Jardin


Theo: zing

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

----------


## littlegirl

không gian quán đẹp ghê

----------


## wildrose

không gian này đúng là làm cho ngta thấy dễ chịu

----------


## tieuqui

Oa thích không gian quán này quá
trang nhã thoáng đãng

----------


## vothuongtgp

Không gian êm đềm quá. Tuyệt đẹp!!!

----------


## sbe

Không gian đẹp đó. Nhưng hơi xa chỗ mình ở, hức hức

----------


## littlelove

đẹp ghê
tạo cho ngta cảm giác dễ chịu

----------


## Meoluoi9x

thoáng đãng thật
thích hợp cho bữa ăn gia đình, công việc

----------


## Alyaj

mình thích nhẹ nhàng thế này  :love struck: 
thoáng ghê ý

----------


## cheezelsoshi

quán cafe đẹp không gian thoáng
bữa nào rủ bạn đến đây mới được

----------


## tenlua

anh pha chế nhìn tươi thế
chắc đồ uống ở đây ngon lém  :cuoi1:

----------

